# pressure vessel calculation & drawing



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ملفات رائعة لحسابات اوعية الضغط بالرسومات

http://www.pveng.com/Sample/Sample.htm​


----------



## ZEZON (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شاكرين
يا باشـــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## البرنس_2010 (4 يناير 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (14 يناير 2007)

لكم جزيل 
الشكر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا بالجميع


----------



## المطوري (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مختصرات مفيدة فعلا


----------



## almymna (1 فبراير 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## goodzeelaa (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا مختصرات مفيدة


----------



## mhsokasha (20 فبراير 2007)

كيفك اخي مجدي


----------



## م / محمد حسين (1 مايو 2007)

thank u very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## محمدابونور (3 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

